# Admiral Day



## Bob S

The "Dover" registered dredger *ADMIRAL DAY * ('71/255) working at Great Yarmouth, where she seems to be permanently. Photographed during April 1997.


----------



## tanker

I think she is a Cook J.V.built , Dover registered.
Gp


----------



## hendy

She was moored at Great Yarmouth yesterday (09-04-05) & I dont think she has been used for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## boatie

admiral day was sold to great yarmouth port by dover harbour board whenthe new dredger david church arrived


----------

